# How I Removed Factory Paint Off My Leather Shoes, My New Jeffrey Campbells



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 23, 2012)

So got gifted a pair of these Jefferies expecting them to have a bright teal color but...they were pretty dull because of a black overlay on top. So after mild research I decided to take it off and all of the paint decided to follow; perfectly fine because I was thinking of painting them later (there are of course leather paints out there). Decided to leave my shoes as is after I got done.  I like the the contrast of blue leather inside and the distressed black exterior. 



  	Materials needed:
	Acetone -  Got mine from Sallys
	Cotton Balls
	Painted Leather Shoes
	Soap and Water - This gets dirty.
	(optional) Gloves - they make things less dirty.

	1. Wet Cotton Ball with Acetone.
	2. Rub Away.
	3. Done! Wash those hands! The paint is a bitch to get from under your fingernails.

  	The Originals



  	Bottom Shoe has been swiped away a few times.
'
	

  	 Top shoe is almost swiped to my liking and bottom has been swiped on the back half.
'
	

  	Finished!


----------

